# Der Kaufhaus Cop 2 - Exklusive Szene mit Paul Blart als Segway-Testfahrer



## FlorianStangl (10. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Kaufhaus Cop 2 - Exklusive Szene mit Paul Blart als Segway-Testfahrer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Kaufhaus Cop 2 - Exklusive Szene mit Paul Blart als Segway-Testfahrer


----------



## bundesgerd (10. April 2015)

sorry, aber der Film ist einfach nur sch...gehört zur Primetime nach RTL. Das ist der verdiente Platz für dieses witzlose Machtwerk.


----------

